# Partially unrooted



## karenjnadeau (May 22, 2013)

I have a Droid Razr Maxx XT912 running 4.1.2 My mic stopped working and VZW is sending me a factory replacement since I'm still under warranty. I am rooted, and have tried various methods of unrooting. I can't lose root! I also can't do a factory reset. The droid guy with the red exclamation point shows up, and after a few minutes the phone reboots, but I never get the factory reset. I've tried the Root Uninstaller and Universal Unroot from the market. I keep rerooting and trying different things. Main issue is that when I reboot the green android with the gears running shows up, which I assume is not typical on unrooted phones? This will be a dead giveaway. I don't know how to change that. I'm on stock ROM too. Help??


----------



## FrostyOrDie (Sep 4, 2012)

The insurance company won't care

beamed from transporter room 3


----------

